# Prairie 360 wheel offset



## k5chevy91 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey guys new here gotta prairie 360 just put 2” lift on it an bought it with these wheels and tires. I’m curious what the rear offset should be as I have spacers on it for now but don’t like how it looks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you take all four wheels off on an SRA and measure to the outside of the hubs you will find the rear is narrower then the fronts. That means to get the outside to line up the rears had to have more out-set then the front. I don't know the difference on the 360 but taking that measurement will help you find the right offset. Also, there are some charts such as what ITP has on their site as to wheel offsets for certain models that will help.


----------



## k5chevy91 (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks yea I did 1.5 spacers for now


----------

